# Venison Roast



## heidi (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello, I smoked some venison roasts last weekend. I soaked them in italian dressing overnight and then smoked them for 5 hours at 225 degrees. Put the in the crockpot for an hour before dinner with some red potatoes and carrots. Yum. What else is good for venison roasts? Thanks and happy smoking, Heidi


----------



## cheech (Jan 20, 2006)

Did ya take pictures?


----------



## bearswoodshop (Jan 23, 2006)

Heidi, sounds good, I will have to try the overnight soak in dressing.  We have smoked them before, and then the wife puts them in the oven with potatoes, carrots, onions, mushrooms and 2 cans of mushroom soup.  If it's venision, it's good.  BEAR


----------

